# Auto Import no longer works



## ca6enaw (Aug 1, 2018)

I have been using Auto Import successfully for over a year and all of a sudden, it quit working.  I put a photo in the auto import folder and it just sits there.  So, I created a new folder and it worked for a while last week.  Now it doesn't work again and even creating a new folder didn't work.  I closed Lightroom and restarted, still doesn't work. Is this a new bug and/or is there a way to fix it? I use it to import pictures that I scan.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 1, 2018)

It still works for me with Lr Classic 7.4 and MacOS High Sierra.


----------



## ca6enaw (Aug 1, 2018)

That's not very helpful.  While waiting for an answer, I uninstalled Lightroom, restarted my computer and reinstalled Lightroom. The Auto Import worked, but said that the pictures were missing.  Plus the new folder I had created, but was no longer using, kept popping up on the screen, no matter how many times I threw it in the trash.

So, I figured that Lightroom must still be pointed to the new folder (even though I had redirected it to the old folder). I checked which folder Lightroom  was to use and even though it said the old one I switched it back to the new one and closed LR with a backup. Now it works again.

Even though you were unable to help me, maybe this will help someone else.  I just hope it continues to work.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 1, 2018)

I understand that it didn't not help you, but you asked if this is a new bug and so the information was useful nevertheless. It made you look for a solution locally, rather than waiting for Adobe to fix the 'bug'. And the good news is that you found the solution.


----------



## ca6enaw (Aug 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I understand that it didn't not help you, but you asked if this is a new bug and so the information was useful nevertheless. It made you look for a solution locally, rather than waiting for Adobe to fix the 'bug'. And the good news is that you found the solution.



Well, you could have said THAT.  I hope it works tomorrow. Thanks for your help


----------

